# 20/20 or Chief Architect for Kitchen designer



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If anybody has experience with both programs I'd be interested in hearing what you feel are the pros and cons of each and which one you would choose if you had to decide between the two.

My thoughts - 20/20 is kind of the standard of the industry - seems to me to be clunky as hell to use. Seems that most of the big boxes run it and lots of designers are familiar with it. Seems to be more robust when it comes to cabinet lines you can work with, but from what I've seen it's about 20 years behind when it comes to being customer friendly in the regard of what you can output from it. Doesn't seem to produce very customer friendly documents, seems more designer oriented with a translation factor between designer and customer

Chief Architect - seems to be more of an overall builders type product, can be used for a lot more than just a kitchen design. However it appears to be way more up to date as far as software goes. Seems to be a bit more user friendly and the customer documents it produces seem to be way better than 20/20. I think there are less designers familiar with it, but I wonder if based on the results you can get out of it whether it would be a better choice for the long run.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

With 20/20 once you draw the kitchen up, the program puts together an order for that manufacturer, including trim pieces etc. iirc. (not a user)

Chief has started to add a LOT of different manufactures in the last couple of years, but it doesn't put together an order for you. Chief does have a material list but that always seems to be a work in progress.

You may want to try your question here, if you haven't already.

http://www.chieftalk.com/


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I am not very familiar with 20/20 but I do know Chief, I think yo have pretty much nailed it Mike.

If you want I can post a couple of cabinet details and such that I did in Chief.

Andy.


----------

